# Machine polisher wanted



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking for someone to polish my van the paint is rather dull any offers? 
In Llanelli south wales :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

see here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61590


----------

